# De La Riva Guard



## chinaboxer (Nov 13, 2009)

De La Riva Guard is a versatile position when on your back. Of course, in a self defense situation you dont want to ever go to the ground, but things happen and when you do fall on your butt, you want to know an advantages and safe way to get back to your feet without eating kicks and punches along the way.


This is also an excellent guard for Submission Grappling and has many uses. Have fun practicing the De La Riva Guard and the Tripod Sweep. Just make sure to go slow as you perform the sweep to control the takedown of your opponent and keep him safe. This sweep done quickly will completely lift your partner off the ground and he will land violently, so please go slowly and with control.


most of all, have fun training!


http://www.thechinaboxer.com/2009/11/10/de-la-riva-guard-basics/


----------

